# HILFE Trojan.RASDialer hilft alles nix



## alithea (2 Oktober 2004)

Hab schon alle Beiträge im Internet durchgelesen.. aber keine Lösunge gefunden. Hab das Norton Antivirus Programm zaus und durchlaufen lassen aber Löschung fehlgeschlagen steht! Und mein er blockiert auch zeitweise mein Internet das ich gar nicht rein komme.. weiß voll nicht was ich machen soll.. weil durch das was da im Symatec drin steht das hilft mir auch nicht... weil der Norton das nicht löschen kann..  jetzt hab ich gott sei dank noch einen pc zaus das ich ins net komme.. BITTE HELFT MIR... hab voll keine ahnung was ich machen soll.. das INternet hilft mir auch nicht... nicht einmal die Einträge was ich schon gelesen habe!

und was ist ein Abgesicherter Modus weil ihn so manche runter kregt haben.. naja bei mir lassen sich nicht mal die Tempory Files löschen.. da geht gar nichts mehr!!! 

BITTE UM RASCHE HILFE!!!

Dankeeeeeee

bye Grezz leeni


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2004)

Die aktuellen Erklärungen zum Löschen dieses Teils ähneln sich - einfach probieren...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76975

kannst du evtl. zuerst hijackthis einsetzen? 
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

Erklärungen hier:
http://www.trojaner-info.de/anleitungen/hijackthis/htlogtutorial.html

hier gibt's angeblich eine automatische Auswertung eines hijackthis-logs (ich habe das nicht probiert, hat wer?)
http://www.hijackthis.de/index.php

s.a. alte Symantecmeldung (Norton)
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/trojan.rasdialer.html


----------



## Bremsklotz (2 Oktober 2004)

> hier gibt's angeblich eine automatische Auswertung eines hijackthis-logs (ich habe das nicht probiert, hat wer?)
> http://www.hijackthis.de/index.php


Ja, ich und seitdem nutze ich das regelmäßig.
Nicht nur angeblich, geht sehr schnell, am besten die logfile über bearbeiten-kopieren-einfügen.
Dann über abgesicherten Modus die evtl. "Bösen" scannen.
Wenn du dann noch Zweifel hast oder unsicher bist, hier noch mal posten, aber als Attachment.
Abgesicherter Modus: 
Beim Starten "F8" drücken. Musst dir aber merken, in welchem Pfad deine logfile ist, oder über "Datei suchen" den Dateinamen eingeben.
Drucke dir vorher das Ergebnis aus,  sonst findest du die betreffende Zeile schlecht, genau hinschauen, was da steht.
Nun, viel Erfolg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2004)

ich mahne aber doch zur Vorsicht... Einiges wird rot markiert, was völlig harmlos ist, so genannte "false positives". Wer da was löschen lässt, sollte sich also klar sein, was er löscht. Allerdings ist der Autor der Seite äußerst engagiert und man kann sicher fragen. Auch hier, natürlich


----------



## alithea (3 Oktober 2004)

*Trojan.RasDialer THANX*

Also dieser Hijack this is echt voiiii guut. und das mit der beschreibung is echt gut gangen.. und dann nochmal im abgesicherten modus hochgefahren dann hat gepasst... doch das entfernen und anwenden dieses programmes is nicht anfoch... hab schon ziemlich lang gebraucht echt.. aber es hat sich geloht.... 

alsoo wirklich supper danke für die hilfe!!!!

GrEezz leeni


----------



## alithea (10 Oktober 2004)

*Spybot report*

Wie kann ich den Spybot report kopiern und reinstelln???

i hab das durchgefürt und hat viel gefunden aba wie i das jetzt ins net kreg... also ausdruckn is gangen.. aba ja eben reinstelln.. 

ich kenn mich nämlich nicht aus

byee greZzz leeni


----------



## Bremsklotz (10 Oktober 2004)

@alithea
Wenn du hier postet ist unterhalb des Feldes, wo du deinen Text eingibst, auch ein Button mit "Attachment hinzufügen". Den klickst du an und fügst die Logfile Datei von Hijackthis ein. 
Dann wird dir hier von kompetenter Seite gesagt, was du evtl. noch fixen musst.


----------



## alithea (11 Oktober 2004)

*Spybot*

Ja ich mein ja Spybot.. das is ja was andres... das von hijackthis hab i jo schon alles gemacht das is eh guat gangen... mit der anleitung und so!

aber i was net.. i kann ausn spybot das net rauskopiern..deswegn wes i net wie reinstelln...

i kapier das net ganz wie das geht.. echt.. außerdem is alles so fein auf englisch *gg*


----------



## Bremsklotz (11 Oktober 2004)

*Spybot*

@alithea
Spybot spricht auch deutsch mit dir. Schau mal ganz oben, in der Menüleiste von Spybot, da gibt es einen Button "Sprache". Da klickst du dann drauf, dann poppt ein Fenster auf und du suchst dann eben die deutsche Flagge und klickst drauf, dann spricht Spybot in Zukunft deutsch mit dir.  
Wenn Spybot durchgelaufen ist, bekommst du die Einträge angezeigt, die repariert werden sollen. Häkchen an den Eintrag und Spybot repariert das ganze, ohne das du weiter was dazu tun musst. 
Lass es dann anschließend noch mal laufen.
Falls du trotzdem nicht klar kommst, hier wieder fragen.


----------



## alithea (11 Oktober 2004)

*??*

Ja anscheinend hab ich eine Version runter geladen die kein deutsch verfügt weil bei mir gibts nur de amerikanische flagge ) 

und das mit den häckchen ja das schon.. aba was muss ich dann weiterdrücken das er mir das dann auch repariert??? wenn er fertig ist


----------



## alithea (11 Oktober 2004)

*..*

wenn ich das fix oda wie das heißt dann is ja alles weg oda i was net wie er das repariert.. weil das alles auf amol weg is das wü i jo net weil er könnte auch sachen aussuchen de gar net echt befallen sind oder??

wenn ich das fix selected problems anklicke dann kommt so ein fensterchen und dann fragt er nur ob ich die entfernen will.. naja.. vl. is ja was wichtiges dabei das mein ich nur!!!

ich warte auf antwort )) sonst mach ich nichts hehe 

byee


----------



## Bremsklotz (11 Oktober 2004)

Lösche mal dein Spybot und versuche es mal dem link von Chip, ich weiß, es gibt da verschiedene Downloads, hatte auch so ein Teil erwischt, was kein Deutsch konnte. Probier es mal, viel Glück.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8833199.html

Spybot zeigt dir in roter Schrift an, was gelöscht/repariert werden kann, und nur diese Einträge markierst du und lässt sie von Spybot entfernen, die sind auch an allererster Stelle und alles andere ist in grüner Schrift. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht den genauen Wortlaut der Meldung, weil Spybot bei mir nichts findet.


----------



## Dino (11 Oktober 2004)

Um Euch mal in Eurem intensiven Zwiegespräch zu stören...

Ob Spybot deutsch kann oder nicht, hängt nicht vom Download ab, sondern von der Installation. Während der Installation wird nachgefragt, ob weitere Sprachdateien mitinstalliert werden sollen.

Insofern hat Bremsklotz schon recht mit dem Tipp der Neuinstallation.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2004)

*Trojan.RASDialer*

Hier ein Tipp über die entgültige Entfernung des Trojan.RasDialer file:

Die Mappe in der sich dieser heimtückisch einnistert ist die Mappe "Temporary Internet Files" (in meiner englischen Version vom Internet Browser), welche folgende Adresse üblicherweise hat:
C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local configuration\Temporary Internet Files.
Die einzige Möglichkeit den unsichtbaren Trojan zu entfernen ist das Löschen dieser Mappe, aber das geht nicht so einfach. Folgt wie hier gezeigt:
1. Legt eine neue "Temporary Internet Files" Mappe an (C:\Temporary Internet Files)
2. Geht zum Internet Explorer und klickt die Lasche TOOLS und INTERNET OPTIONS an.
3. Unter "Temporary Internet Files" geht zu SETTINGS und anschliessend zu MOVE DIRECTORY und OK. Nun wird der PC die Session beenden.
Jetzt -wieder in Windoes drinnen- könnt ihr die ursprüngliche Mappe löschen.
4. Auf gleichem Platz eine neue mit demselben Namen erstellen und den Vorgang von 1 bis 3 wiederholen.
5. Die provisorische unter "C:\Temporary Internet Files" angelegte Mappe könnt ihr dann auch löschen.

DAMIT WÄRE DAS BIEST ENTGÜLTIG WEG VOM FENSTER!!!

Viele Grüsse und Erfolg.


----------

